# Free downloaded music on the road



## muff cabbage (Aug 2, 2018)

Not sure which forum to put this in... wanted to share this app my friend told me about called Fildo. You can download full albums free.
https://fildo.net/android/en/#downloadSection


----------



## Shaka (Aug 2, 2018)

Noice. Ill try it out. Frostwire can get sketchy sometimes


----------



## roguetrader (Aug 3, 2018)

have you been using this app for a while without any problems ? I just had a quick look on the Play Store and the reviews are pretty negative about it ! I generally use a YouTube downloader like InsTube or TubeMate to get music online - you can usually just grab the Mp3 / AAC file or maybe extract it later......


----------



## muff cabbage (Aug 3, 2018)

Yeah. It's worked fine the past few months but It's not perfect- sometimes they have the wrong song version. Like by another artist. And if you try to download too much at once the app will glitch. Definitely got some really good music off of it though. And if I can't find it there I use a YouTube converter


----------



## muff cabbage (Aug 5, 2018)

Actually it's the "fildo: one not the "fildo music" one. I just fixed the post n put the download link


----------

